# Share your favorite Soba noodle recipes



## GB (Mar 6, 2006)

I bought some Soba noodles the other day and have never cooked with them. Do you have any recipes you make with Soba that you love and would like to share?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Wish I could help GB but.. .I've never had them or made them either.   Sorrrry!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 7, 2006)

my favourite soba noodle dish comes from a japanese restaurant next to the old soup nazi's place. it is called soba salad, and consists of a bed of lettuce with a pile of soba noodles, dressed in a japanese fish sauce and a little rice vinegar. on the noodles are very thin slices of salmon and shrimp sashimi, cucumber, and shredded carrots.


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh bucky that sounds so good!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 7, 2006)

gb, it is really good!
i've been trying to duplicate the sauce, and i think i've gotten close, with a brand (sorry, the label is in japanese) of fish sauce, and the addition of a little sweet rice vinegar. it is so good that i sip the stuff after the rest of the noodles, fish and veggies are gone.
oh, and there's a coupla lemon wedges too, to squeeze on top just before eating.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 7, 2006)

They are a great ingredient GB, the buckwheat provides a nice change in flavour from the regular flour or mungbean noodles. This is my favourite recipe to enjoy them fairly simply.

Soba Noodles with Sesame Seeds
------------------------------
75g sesame seeds
250g soba noodles
2 tsp rice vinegar
5 tsp soy
2 tsp honey
2 tsp sesame oil
5 green onions, finely sliced

Toast the seeds in a dry pan over a high heat until they look golden brown, then tip into a bowl.

Bring a large pan of water to the boil and add some salt. Put in the noodles and cook for about 6 minutes (or to instructions) until they are tender but not mushy. Have a bowl of iced water waiting to plunge them into after draining.

In the bowl you are going to serve them in, mix the vinegar, soy sauce, honey and oil. Add the onions to the drained noodles and mix thoroughly before add the seeds and tossing again. Leave for about half an hour to let the flavours develop.

Serves 4 as part of a meal, or 2 as they are.


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2006)

Haggis thank you so much. This sounds perfect. Copying and pasting now


----------



## luvs (Mar 7, 2006)

i'd do a spicy peanut sauce for soba- i cooked a batch of peanut noodles up this one day that were delicious. those were udon instead of soba- flavor was great. 

i bought peanut sauce that i have to throw out. it was rather ucky. if you cook peanut noodles, i'd say cook your own sauce instead.


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2006)

give me a recipe luvs, give me a recipe


----------



## luvs (Mar 7, 2006)

i'm thinkin. it was my own sauce so if it seems a little different than other peanut sauces, it is that it kinda is ....
P.B., cayenne sauce (that put plenty of flavor into that sauce), i'm thinking ginger, some ingredient to dilute, i'll think on that one. 
till i started schooling i often went without recipes & that was one of them meals i figured out as i was working on it.


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks luvs


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 9, 2006)

@ Haggis

Sounds like a great recipe!  Thanks a lot for the post Haggis!


----------

